# Tips on calming down a 15 week old springer



## smithy6 (Oct 27, 2010)

My 15 week old english springer doesnt seem to know how to calm himself down. He is on the go all day unless i put him in his crate. He will then instantly lay down and go to sleep so he is obviously tired. However, i dont really want to rely on putting him in his bed to calm him down do i???. Are there any other springer owners that have experienced this? Should i just be thankful that he has a place that he has to take time out in. He would never go in there by choice but seems ok when he is in there.
I know he is an active breed but surely he needs his rest!


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

If you take him on long walks it could be effecting him. As puppies aren't very fit they will end up running on their adrenaline to finish the walk, have you looked at the food you're feeding him? it may have a really high protein in it which could cause it. 
New toys may also help a little  x


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

At 15 weeks your pup is still a baby, and like a baby you have to put him to bed when it's time to nap. 

I don't think you should worry about relying on it - I think it's something he'll start to do himself when he's a bit older. 

I found with Charlie I had to always put him in his crate and tell him it was naptime, but now he'll go into his crate when he's tired most of the time. But I still have to put him to bed sometimes. He's now coming up to 19 weeks old and it's easy to forget that they're still young.


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

whilst married to hubby *1 we had 14 springers and every last one of those had to be told it was nap time until they were over a year old. if not...they would play and play and eat and play and wrestle and play and eat until they dropped! 
springers are high energy dogs who will be on the go constantly unless informed that it is in their best interest to have a snooze!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Just wondering if the behaviour is food related.
What are you feeding?
It does sound normal spaniel though


----------



## Dogbehaviouruk (Oct 26, 2010)

Most spaniels are on the go constantly, don't be afraid to put him in his crate for a rest, as he gets older he will settle down, and start to use his crate or a bed. Don't over exercise at this stage, his joints are not fully formed and too much exercise can damage them.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

A lot of pups just dont know when to quit especially high energy breeds. Mine used to just keep going. I think they just get so hyped they cant stop and wont wind down until they are told to. As you said ones hes crated and has to stop they they more or less immediately settle and sleep pups need there rest so you are doing the right thing. Also what food have you got him on. If its to high protein that could be making him more hyper. Also is it an all natural one without any artificial additives or colourings. If it has these in it that could be doing it.


----------



## smithy6 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. Perhaps i am walking him too much. I give him 2 x 20 minute walks a day at 8am and 4pm. Though i do feel that if he didnt have that he would never settle! I have seen so many pics of other peoples springer pups that have fallen asleep on the floor or in funny places in the garden and think that would never happen in my house!!

He is on Arden Grange junior for large breeds which is the same brand he was on at the kennels. I was thinking about the food as it was used at the kennels for working dogs and as he is a pet perhaps it is too high in protein for house pup??


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

It's not the food then, that's a very good food.
I think you will just have to teach your dog to have chilled moments


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

smithy6 said:


> Thanks for all your replies. Perhaps i am walking him too much. I give him 2 x 20 minute walks a day at 8am and 4pm. Though i do feel that if he didnt have that he would never settle! I have seen so many pics of other peoples springer pups that have fallen asleep on the floor or in funny places in the garden and think that would never happen in my house!!
> 
> He is on Arden Grange junior for large breeds which is the same brand he was on at the kennels. I was thinking about the food as it was used at the kennels for working dogs and as he is a pet perhaps it is too high in protein for house pup??


I know the ammount of walking is quite a grey area everyone has different views tbh my springers would have gone crazy with a twenty minute walk with 8 hours inbetween, but thats up to you, i would check the protein levels in the food i wouldnt give a working food to a pet dog he needs to be on a non additive low protein puppy feed.


----------



## bex2288 (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree - some family friends have springers and they would happily run for hours. Another has a working cocker who goes to a yard where they keep their horses and he will have a good 4 hours of running around, then a 4 mile run and he is still bouncing off the walls! Dogs like springers need a lot of exercise and I would probably say that could be a cause of him not settling for a while! It may be an alternative of course I would just say that my terrier x has a good 1 and a half a day and she could still go for longer


----------



## smithy6 (Oct 27, 2010)

dont get me wrong i end up taking him home and then we all go for an hour more or so up the woods but i have been told that he should only have 5 minutes per month of his age because of his joints etc. I do give him things to do indoors such as seek and find games and puzzle balls and i dont think the problem is that he isnt tired just that he wont settle by himself.

If we are sitting in the front room he just cant sit still and ends up jumping over tables, the sofa, people biting and barking etc in a manic state. So he ends up having to go in his bed. I know he is only a baby but i just want to make sure that there is nothing im doing to make him the way he is with his food and exercise etc.


----------



## bex2288 (Sep 6, 2010)

Could just be a very lively springer! Im sure when he's older he will calm down when he can have more exercise  if the crate works though I would definitely use that! Thats what the working cocker has and it works like a dream


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

Is there such a thing as a calm springer?:lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

TBH i have never played with any of my springers in the house, they have always had a good walk and when i say that i mean quality for a springer rather than quantity dont get me wrong they have walked miles and miles but yours is too young for that, but ime a big believer in off lead quality walks rather than quantity, they would have happily walked miles and then come in and play all day or evening but i never started it, try a good walk then as much as possible ignore him i know this sounds bad but he needs to get used to play times in your time and on your terms.


----------



## JayneW (Sep 27, 2010)

ebonymagic said:


> Is there such a thing as a calm springer?:lol:


NO! 

Our Oscar is now 6 months and yes he's very bouncy and springy (!) but he does sleep during the day. He gets his walk on the lead first thing in the morning and then gets a good hour off the lead across the fields late afternoon/early evening. He has loads of toys to play with and raw hide chews to chew on and he seems perfectly okay. We don't feed him anything that special, just puppy food from Bakers I think it is, a mixture of wet and dry - doesn't seem to do him no harm. I think springers get bored easily and need things to occupy their minds...or they will find things themselves as we have found out like chewed up toilet rolls and items of clothing spread around the house!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

He sounds perfectly normal to me. I expect he`ll calm down in about 10 years or so if you`re lucky. 
Just to say - if you want to work your springer or take part in any sports, play is a necessity. he could be learning to scent stuff out, to Give, to respond to you etc. And that all helps tire them out for a short while.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JayneW said:


> NO!
> 
> Our Oscar is now 6 months and yes he's very bouncy and springy (!) but he does sleep during the day. He gets his walk on the lead first thing in the morning and then gets a good hour off the lead across the fields late afternoon/early evening. He has loads of toys to play with and raw hide chews to chew on and he seems perfectly okay. We don't feed him anything that special, just puppy food from Bakers I think it is, a mixture of wet and dry - doesn't seem to do him no harm. I think springers get bored easily and need things to occupy their minds...or they will find things themselves as we have found out like chewed up toilet rolls and items of clothing spread around the house!


Your right bakers isnt anything special, be aware of all the additives your dog is getting with bakers.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

You have had lots of great advise and ideas so far.
Another thing you could try,to encourage him to calm down without being in his crate,is to pop him on a lead when you are sitting and relaxing yourself,once he is calm and settled,take the lead off and hopefully he should continue to stay relaxed.....maybe lol!
This will also take the excitement of 'the leads come out,lets go for a walk' bouncyness,as he will be used to using it indoors and outdoors.
Do also take a look at the protein of his food,some dogs just dont do well on high protein


----------



## smithy6 (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks for your helpful replies. Its funny that as soon as i put this post on the past two days he has been a different dog! However, this may coincide with me changing his food from the standard Arden Grange puppy food to the next one up junior puppy food for large breeds. Because he is so very busy he does need his food or his ribs starting showing. Im not sure how i can cut down his protein when he is eating a high meat content kibble.

I do play games with him at home such as find and retieve which he is excellent at and i do find that on those days he is slightly better. I just hope its a phase :lol:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

It may well have helped due to the change in protein levels in the two foods.The standard puppy is 32% and the giant breed junior is 26%.
If you felt you wanted to give more protein for growth ,you could suppliment with raw mince/bones etc,which being an unproccessed protein ,it doesnt seem to give them the same hyperness (well,it didnt with mine.I ended up using an adult food with supplimenting) and the bones keep them quiet for hours!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

smithy6 said:


> thanks for your helpful replies. Its funny that as soon as i put this post on the past two days he has been a different dog! However, this may coincide with me changing his food from the standard Arden Grange puppy food to the next one up junior puppy food for large breeds. Because he is so very busy he does need his food or his ribs starting showing. Im not sure how i can cut down his protein when he is eating a high meat content kibble.
> 
> I do play games with him at home such as find and retieve which he is excellent at and i do find that on those days he is slightly better. I just hope its a phase :lol:


Theres 2 different types of protein, the protein in meat is fine its the protein thats added, ive just had a look and its 32% much higher than i would have fed they are currently on 24% when i fed burns up to a few weeks ago it was 18.5% so it gives you some indication of how high AG is.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Theres 2 different types of protein, the protein in meat is fine its the protein thats added, ive just had a look and its 32% much higher than i would have fed they are currently on 24% when i fed burns up to a few weeks ago it was 18.5% so it gives you some indication of how high AG is.


I thought the pup was on large puppy food which has much lower protein? 

26%


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

rona said:


> I thought the pup was on large puppy food which has much lower protein?
> 
> 26%


Your right yes ive just checked he did say puppy junior large breed, just wondering why large breed now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Your right yes ive just checked he did say puppy junior large breed, just wondering why large breed now.


Protein content possibly


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

rona said:


> Protein content possibly


 Mmmmm


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know, these people that don't read the threads properly :001_tt2: :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

rona said:


> I don't know, these people that don't read the threads properly :001_tt2: :lol:


Who's that then?:lol::lol:


----------



## smithy6 (Oct 27, 2010)

maybe it is that then. He is on the large breed puppy/junior as the breeder said he would be better suited to it.

He does seem to have got better so fingers crossed it was his puppy food. Though im very interested in natures menu as he love loves loves his raw food. I once fed him liver and he had the runs for the whole of the next day. Lesson learnt there but ive heard that liver can do this. He does have bones regularly, in particular raw ham bones that i get from PAH. They dont last him that long though so works out pretty expensive!

Any views on Natures Menu???


----------



## smithy6 (Oct 27, 2010)

ive just checked and i dont know why im getting a different level of protein than you but the normal puppy food seems to have 29% protein and the large breed puppy 26%. I got this from their website. 
Am i looking at the wrong thing?? I dont know much about dog food only that this brand was supposed to be a decent quality. Bearpaw - when did you go onto an adult kibble? He is only 4 months old now so i dont want him lacking in anything but worth thinking about in the coming months.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I think the large breeds usually lower protein because growth is rapid anyway but too high protein supposed to cause forced bone growth? It prob is food according to manufacturs reccomendatios my last mal/sibe put had a month to go bèfore change to junior. She started going really hyper so i changed it and she was much calmer. So if he is better since change thats prob the answer. I think they need it but once growth slows done its not needed so the excess just makes them hyper.


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

smithy6 said:


> maybe it is that then. He is on the large breed puppy/junior as the breeder said he would be better suited to it.
> 
> He does seem to have got better so fingers crossed it was his puppy food. Though im very interested in natures menu as he love loves loves his raw food. I once fed him liver and he had the runs for the whole of the next day. Lesson learnt there but ive heard that liver can do this. He does have bones regularly, in particular raw ham bones that i get from PAH. They dont last him that long though so works out pretty expensive!
> 
> Any views on Natures Menu???


Bobby is on Natures Menu and loves it. He's on the tinned ones which for some reason he prefers to the pouches:confused1:

I give him kibble in the morning (Hill's Natures Best), and I put it in a Kong, with little bits of cheese or chicken just to really get his interest, and he eats it fine (it also keeps him interested and quiet for a bit.

In the evening he gets some Natures Menu tinned.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

smithy6 said:


> ive just checked and i dont know why im getting a different level of protein than you but the normal puppy food seems to have 29% protein and the large breed puppy 26%. I got this from their website.
> Am i looking at the wrong thing?? I dont know much about dog food only that this brand was supposed to be a decent quality. Bearpaw - when did you go onto an adult kibble? He is only 4 months old now so i dont want him lacking in anything but worth thinking about in the coming months.


I may have got the wrong puppy food,but i looked at this page;
Puppy Food from Arden Grange
for the puppy food,
and then this for the puppy junior giant;
Puppy Food from Arden Grange

It is a good food,but regardless of what we think of the food,its only good if it suits your dog!
Iv had two of my youngsters on adult food from 4mths,one i did half adult and half puppy,but the other couldnt cope with high protein in the foods.
Its just a case of tweeking things a little to suit your dog.
Some people dont use puppy food at all and some use it until about a year.

It sounds like things have already improved,well done you,Just monitor how it goes for a while and watch that the growth is well balanced xxx


----------



## smithy6 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks again. He does seem a different pup at the moment and all the training we have done seems to start paying off. And there was me thinking none of it was sinking in!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Our springer is 15 weeks old tomorrow and we have been feeding him on James Wellbeloved Puppy food, turkey and rice at the moment. I was wondering why you are feeding large breed food as he is only a medium breed dog (large side of medium) according to all the research and the food packets i have seen.

Our pup is taken for mainly field play and can have around 30 mins with running/sniffing/laying to chew etc and then a 20-30 min on long lead mooch/run/walk in the afternoon, whilst out on both we use some of the time training recall and sits/stays and the first part of heal training. We also sometimes scatter some treats or throw them a little way for him to sniff out, he seems to really enjoy this.

At home a few times a day we will do sit/leave/stay/lay stuff just to occupy him. We also have a crate for him and he does get put in it on and off throughout the day for periods of time, sometimes for our convenience so we can leave the house/prepare meals for the children we care for and others to give him a rest etc .

He is often quite calm and chilled and will take himself off to his crate to rest if the house is too busy and at night time etc.

Would love to see some pics of your little one as he must be very close in age to ours, what colour is he?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

smithy6 said:


> My 15 week old english springer doesnt seem to know how to calm himself down. He is on the go all day unless i put him in his crate. He will then instantly lay down and go to sleep so he is obviously tired. However, i dont really want to rely on putting him in his bed to calm him down do i???


_*Drugs. :thumbup: 
ask the vet to trank him.  works like a charm! :thumbup1:*_


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

ebonymagic said:


> Is there such a thing as a calm springer? :lol:


_yes - the unsophisticated call it unconscious, but those 
familiar with the breed know they're planning their next coup._


----------



## smithy6 (Oct 27, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> _yes - the unsophisticated call it unconscious, but those
> familiar with the breed know they're planning their next coup._


Im glad it is normal then

Rolosmum - i cant ever see my pup taking himself off to his crate for a nap!
He does have various exercise, training and games but he is still be on the go 24/7. 
We changed him onto junior food for large breeds as was recommended to by the breeder. I think its to do with normal puppy food being too high in protein for a springer pup. Yours sounds much more chilled than mine and i wonder if that is to do with the breeding. Our pup is from a purely working background and his parents were particularly paired on their nature and ability to work. I have come across some calmer springers when out and about so they do exist  just not in my house!

He is a character and he is slightly better since his change in food. I am also cancelling my planned puppy classes and instead, starting one on one training with a gun dog trainer. Not because i want to work him but i think we would both benefit more from this than a group puppy class. 
I shall let you know how i get on.

Oh BTW he is a black and white boy with lots and lots of black spots. Pics attached


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

He is a lovely looking boy.Im glad to hear things have improved.Great pics


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy, ours is liver and white, and again is from a purely working background, his mum and dad are both working. I think cos we have a large number of small children around regularly and a slightly over zealous daughter so I think for even the most enduring dog it is hard going!

We were offered training by the breeder but have gone down the puppy class route first as primarily we want him to be a pet and so thought the socialisation and learning to behave around other dogs was more important as where we live he will meet a lot of different dogs in a social environment everyday.

Will be interesting to compare notes as they both mature (or not as the case may be with springers! lol)


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oooh Hes lovely!!!


----------



## smithy6 (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks i think so. He has only just passed his nipping stage so kids running around with him would have been a disaster for them.
Springers obviously vary quite a bit by the sounds of it.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

smithy6 said:


> thanks i think so. He has only just passed his nipping stage so kids running around with him would have been a disaster for them.
> Springers obviously vary quite a bit by the sounds of it.


Rolo does still mouth, but he has been very good with the children, after the first couple of days he started to ignore them, we have a no running in the house rule (cos littleones are other peoples!) and he just leaves them to it most of the time, if he starts to have jumpy moments we distract him or take him outside, or as a last resort we crate him for a little while. We then slowly introduce the children to him when he is playing/laying down and they stroke him while his mouth is busy, this seems to be enough for him to get them out of his system! lol


----------

